
Ask HN: Feedback for New Video Streaming App - Richallen1
Hi HN,<p>My co founder and I have been working on a Live Music Video Streaming App called Streamly.<p>It allows artist to stream their live shows direct from their iPhone to their fans that can&#x27;t make the show.<p>Were looking for any feedback and so anyone who has a minute to check it out and post feedback would be much appreciated.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;streamly&#x2F;id1033329382?ls=1&amp;mt=8<p>Thanks All.<p>Rich
======
GFischer
Hi Rich,

I think this would be better suited to Show HN than to Ask HN :) .

I googled for Streamly and one of my first hits was a YouTube background
player app

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/streamly-youtube-
background/...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/streamly-youtube-
background/id1006159494?mt=8)

The idea sounds very good, but I would be extremely worried about the legal
implications of using it, unless you get licenses/approval from the parties
(band, venue operators or whatever you might require), you're probably party
to copyright infringment.

There are some typos that make it less credible, "weather" instead of whether,
"Up comming" instead of Upcoming, etc.

------
Richallen1
Thanks GFisher, I must have missed that typo. I will try it in Show HN
instead.

The app is aimed at artists broadcasting their own gigs and so hopefully
shouldn't run into legal issues.

Thanks for taking the time to look into it and for the feedback.

------
warewolf
Submit this to Evalueight.com

